# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Beknelde zenuw

## Pieterjan

Mijn vrouw heeft een beknelde zenuw volgens de neutroloog in de linkerzijde van de linker knie,die een constante tinteling in de linker voet veroorzaakt.
Volgens de neuroloog moet dit vanzelf overgaan.
Het probleem is in januari 2009 onstaan.
Is een EMG test uitgevoerd en een MRI scan.
Is dit bekend zo ja en met een eventuele oplossing?

----------


## zirus

Ik ben geen neuroloog maar heb er wel over nagedacht. Ik heb zelf een soort doofheid in de drie middelste tenen van beide voeten. De huisarts dacht dat het ontstaat door te veel druk op je voeten, mogelijk platvoeten of door gezakte voeten. Dit klopt, want het ontstaat als ik veel loop met zware voorwerpen zoals kruiwagens met stenen en zand. Oplossing hiervoor is minder zwaar werk doen o.i.d. Ook kan het verminderd worden met teenoefeningen, voorover, achterover eventueel met de handen achterover buigen.
Hetzelfde wordt geadviseerd bij het carpaaltunnelsyndroom in de pols, maar dan met handen en vingers. Door de rek en strekoefeningen ontstaat meer ruimte voor de zenuwtunnels waardoor de prikkeling zou kunnen verdwijnen.
Bij de knieen en voet zou je ook deze rek en strekoefeningen kunnen doen, waardoor er mogelijk meer ruimte voor de zenuwen kan onstaan. Een therapeut op doktersadvies zou je hierin kunnen adviseren. 
Daarnaast is het handig als je een zeer goed werkend immuunsysteem zou hebben, die ontstaat bij een gezondheidsdieet. Meer info hierover is op makersdiet.nl te lezen, daar heb ik ook heel veel baat bij gehad. Succes en groet.

----------

